# VA,DC SUB WANTED - $150/hr



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking to find someone to pick up some properties I have in the following areas. These are properties which are part of much larger contract we currently hold with the corporate office.

Lee highway, Arlington VA (2 locations)
Columbia Pike, Bailys Crossroads
Dorr Ave, Fairfax, VA
Backlick Rd, Springfield, VA

Pay is $120-$160 per hr + Salt.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Lot of lookers but no takers.

Easy money here.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I listed a few sites I need help covering HERE

Feel free to email me for more specific details.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

No longer need sub for properties in Virginia. 

Still have some a few left in Maryland if anyone is interested.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Call me... 252-258-5832.... I may be able to help you...


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

sub bailed 12/7/08. So we now need someone again to cover a few 5-6 properties.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

give me a call 252-258-5832....


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

How does you TL130 plow with that 8' pusher? Where are you located when you say Eastern?


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

BIGBEN2004;667859 said:


> How does you TL130 plow with that 8' pusher? Where are you located when you say Eastern?


Dunno yet. Just picked the loader up this fall.

STILL NEED SOMEONE TO COVER THESE PROPERTIES. PLEASE! ANYONE?


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

Any properties near Frederick MD. ? I sub for a landscaper who plows allot of accounts all around Frederick MD and he might be able to take on some more if they are near the area and or is worth the time to take them on. We plow some lots that are a couple acres of black top and some lots that are only 20 parking spaces so he can handle the big and small. Let me know and I can put you in contact with him.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We had a couple in Frederick but their already covered. I'll keep you in mind if anything else comes up though.


----------

